# 26 year old looking for people to hang out



## philzlz (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey

I just moved to TST and dont know anyone around here ! I live in the Harbourview Horizon. I love going out, anyone up here for meeting to drink or go to clubs? I speak German English and French.

I am really bored i just know one girl but she is rarely free.

Cheers


----------



## Dutch_guy (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi, if you like we can have a beer in soho tonight or later this weekend.
I am here for work, just a week, but with a very boring weekend in front of me, so i am looking for some people to hang out with


----------



## JustKT (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey! I have just moved to HKG the end of Nov, I am from Scotland, 23, speak english and cantonese, know German but forgotten a lot of it since I've not spoken since the school days.


----------



## chesterbening (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi all, lets grab some drinks tgt


----------



## skaz (Dec 28, 2012)

hi guys I'm from Canada, any plans for new year party or something ? if interested we can hang out to have fun for some street celebration !!


----------



## Danie2 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey! I'm also new, from the UK. would be great to meet up sometime


----------



## SamG (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi guys,

I am arriving in a week knowing absolutely no-one so would be keen to meet. How about a group drink at some point?

Sam


----------



## taj1990 (Jan 6, 2013)

*From Australia*

Hi Guys,

I'm Taj, a 23 Male from Australia looking to meet some fellow expats.

Anyone want to meet up today sometime, possibily at LKF?

Cheers

Taj


----------



## Expatsinger (Jan 13, 2013)

*New to Hong Kong*

I just moved to TST one week ago. I'm 27 yr. old female and have my days free. Looking to meet some new friends. Anyone want to meet up sometime this week?


----------



## philzlz (Nov 22, 2012)

Expatsinger said:


> I just moved to TST one week ago. I'm 27 yr. old female and have my days free. Looking to meet some new friends. Anyone want to meet up sometime this week?


Hey, yeah i go out this week, gimme ur email and ill send u the number.

I found a lot of friends by now, feel free to join us !


----------



## Expatsinger (Jan 13, 2013)

Lindsaybrie at gmail dot com. I had to write my email out like this because the website wouldn't allow me to add a URL. Thanks!


----------



## hilarie71031 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey! I just moved here a few weeks ago and am always up for meeting new friends here!!!!! I live in causeway bay. I'm 28 from Boston, MA. Let me know if you want to do a lunch or something!! Lincoln.hilary at gmail


----------



## wangyu2100 (Jan 29, 2013)

anyone wanna hang out this weekend?


----------



## ccchiu (Jan 31, 2013)

hey guyssss..this is cathie
im 23 n wanna meet some new frds to hang out.
please let me know if there's any new meetups!!
or drop me a line on ckycathie at yahoo dot com dot hk
see yaaa


----------

